

XSS hole in Paypal.com (fixed now) - andiw
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Embarrassing-security-failure-at-PayPal-1477905.html

======
th0ma5
I think I was affected by this. There was a lot of fishiness going on the last
few days, I tried to buy the Aziz comedy show and that USB TV stick that the
Ham Radio people are talking about, both PayPal, and on these sites there
seemed to be some really weird domains popping up, and then someone in HK
logged into my Facebook account. So, I guess I'm going around and changing
passwords and such this evening.

